# Let's play...What's In Your Fridge ! ! ! ! !



## Jon_Are

Rules:
1. You are allowed just one photo.
2. No adding, subtracting or re-arranging; the photo must be of your fridge AS IS.
3. Be careful and wear proper safety equipment.
4.* You must make a comment about the previous poster's fridge.*

Jon


----------



## Alex_B

Wow, lots of things in there! Must be a huge family living from the fridge!

OK, mine is not always as empty as tonight ...


----------



## Alex_B

no one keen on this idea?


----------



## Josh66

^^^  Wow, that's empty...  What are those square bottles?



Here's mine:





...That pizza box is about to disappear.


----------



## Alex_B

O|||||||O said:


> What are those square bottles?



Different types of oil and vinegar.

oh yes, and on the top left that is an ancient roll of AGFA MF film 

And some breadcrumbs at the bottom, which tell that sometimes there is a bit more in my fridge...


----------



## Puscas

Alex, you've got exactly 19 items more in your fridge than I do...;-)





pascal


----------



## freelunch

Alex_B said:


> OK, mine is not always as empty as tonight ...



Ha! I had to laugh at that. The first time my girlfriend (now my wife) came to my house, my fridge contained an open can of dog food and a six-pack of beer.


----------



## CowboysDaughter

Only one picture you say, but we have two fridges. Can I take a pic of both? I'll just choose... Two fridgerators, a chest freezer and a stand up freezer. Haha!


----------



## Alex_B

CowboysDaughter said:


> Only one picture you say, but we have two fridges. Can I take a pic of both? I'll just choose... Two fridgerators, a chest freezer and a stand up freezer. Haha!



I guess with two fridges 2 pictures are allowed!


----------



## LWW

Can I have your pizza coupon if you aren't going to use it ... I like Chicago style pizza.






BTW ... in the freezer side top shelf right side is my frozen film including some Kodak Ektar 25 in both 35MM and 120 roll film and some Fujicolor 100 in 35. I never take the box out at all.

 Kept heavily guarded! 

LWW


----------



## Josh66

LWW said:


> Can I have your pizza coupon if you aren't going to use it ... I like Chicago style pizza.


Sure, but it's not actually Chicago style...it's New York style.  (The place is called "Chicago Style Pizza", but they don't make any...)  First time I ordered from there I was like "WTF?!?!  This isn't Chicago style!", still a good pizza though.


----------



## matt-l

I'll post mine when i get home in 2 days.

when theres something to eat in it lol


----------



## Hobbes

mmm food...


----------



## Alex_B

You Swedes sometimes have a strange taste 

(thinking of fermented fish)

At least the fridge is German


----------



## Hobbes

Alex_B said:


> You Swedes sometimes have a strange taste
> 
> (thinking of fermented fish)
> 
> At least the fridge is German



ewww I hate fermented fish they smell and taste like puke! I mean how the hell can someone eat raw fish it's like eating a living cow uke-rig:ale:
personally I prefer either fried or steak cooked fish


----------



## Alex_B

Hobbes said:


> ewww I hate fermented fish they smell and taste like puke! I mean how the hell can someone eat raw fish it's like eating a living cow uke-rig:ale:
> personally I prefer either fried or steak cooked fish



well, if it was raw .. ok, but it is rotten


----------



## Hobbes

Alex_B said:


> well, if it was raw .. ok, but it is rotten



hmm are you talking about raw salmon or fermented  Baltic herring?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surstr%C3%B6mming

well both are gross :greenpbl:


----------



## Alex_B

Hobbes said:


> hmm are you talking about raw salmon or fermented  Baltic herring?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surströmming
> 
> well both are gross :greenpbl:



was talking about the latter!


----------



## Josh66

Hobbes said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surströmming


That doesn't sound very good.....



> Because of the smell, the dish is often eaten outdoors.


----------



## LWW

No offense to anyone who likes it ... but that is the most gross food I have ever heard of.

I can't believe that it is even safe to eat.

LWW


----------



## Alex_B

it is totally safe to eat.

just do it far away from your dwelling


----------



## LWW

Alex_B said:


> it is totally safe to eat.
> 
> just do it far away from your dwelling


Honestly ... what does it taste like?

LWW


----------



## Alex_B

how can i know, the smell always kept me from tasting 

but i have friends who have it once or twice a year and they are fine


----------



## garboui

LWW, man you fridge is stocked. it looks like a stoner's dream, lol.

fridge 1






fridge 2 (the important one)


----------



## Kimberly81

Canadian food looks weird LOL j/k and why does everyone have photographic equipment in their fridges?

Mine... the egg carton in the freezer is sugar glider meatloaf (meatloaf FOR sugar gliders, not made OUT of them hehe)


----------



## brianne5499

Yours is like mine...mostly liquids. lol







The Bag in the door contains Cocaine and Red Bull (energy drinks...I swear!!)

(officially it's called "no name" because the FDA won't let them market it under cocaine so the can has a white area where cocaine used to be and it says insert name here...but I discovered the other day that the label peels off to reveal the original can label underneath!  A Pretty dang sneaky way around it!! I had to laugh when i figured that out)


----------



## Alex_B

interesting to see all your different fridges 

but, what is all the mayo for? I mean that is enough mayonaise for a family for a year!


----------



## kundalini

Alex_B said:


> but, what is all the mayo for? I mean that is enough mayonaise for a family for a year!


 Says he, with two jars of Marmite.................... :mrgreen:


----------



## Alex_B

kundalini said:


> Says he, with two jars of Marmite.................... :mrgreen:



But it is small jars!! :lmao:


----------



## LWW

What is Marmite?

LWW <--- Silly American.


----------



## Crazydad

Afraid we just have the standard fair. Nothing too exciting.


----------



## brianne5499

Alex_B said:


> interesting to see all your different fridges
> 
> but, what is all the mayo for? I mean that is enough mayonaise for a family for a year!



Lol, it was on sale...it was almost the same price (just like .30 more) as the smaller jar so I bought the bigger one.

BTW...what IS marmite?


----------



## Alex_B

brianne5499 said:


> Lol, it was on sale...it was almost the same price (just like .30 more) as the smaller jar so I bought the bigger one.



That is how we all gain weight 

BTW, I like your sig


----------



## brianne5499

Alex_B said:


> That is how we all gain weight
> 
> BTW, I like your sig




lol Thanks.


Yeah, I agree with the weight thing, but if you'll notice, there's nothing in there to put mayo on, so basically it's there to take up space! lol  Everything else is H2O or flavored H2O or Diet tea! lol
Besides a couple slices of cheese, I don't think there's any real food in there.:lmao:


----------



## deanimator

Marmite and Vegemite (basically the same) are black and sticky spreads. Great on hot buttered toast, and maybe with cheese.
 They are made from yeast extract - originally the waste from beer fermentation - and contain loads of vitamins. 

Try to imagine salted used sump oil. Never try this alone for the first time.


----------



## Alex_B

I once had Marmite with cornflakes and warm milk .. that was bizarre.

Don't try this at home though.

I usually have it on plain toast or bread.


----------



## LWW

Fridge #2:











Located in the room with the telly:






LWW


----------



## Jon_Are

> Fridge #2:


VERNOR'S !!!!!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Jon


----------



## icassell

freelunch said:


> Ha! I had to laugh at that. The first time my girlfriend (now my wife) came to my house, my fridge contained an open can of dog food and a six-pack of beer.




You didn't serve her the dog food, did you?


----------



## LWW

Jon_Are said:


> VERNOR'S !!!!!
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Jon



Thanks.

Vernor's rocks ... only exceeded by Ale - 8.

LWW


----------



## garboui

making me want a vernors and whisky now


----------



## Jon_Are

Making me want a Vernor's and Stroh's vanilla ice cream float now.

AKA "Boston Cooler"

Jon


----------



## LWW

Is Stoh's still around?

LWW


----------



## Jon_Are

> Is Stoh's still around?



Stroh's ice cream is around, but not the beer.

Jon


----------



## LWW

Strohs makes ice cream?

LWW


----------



## MissMia

LWW: A fridge next to the TV - Brilliant!

Here's mine. I think it's all liquids! :lmao:


----------



## icassell

MissMia said:


> LWW: A fridge next to the TV - Brilliant!
> 
> Here's mine. I think it's all liquids! :lmao:



Maybe so, but I don't see any beer


----------



## MissMia

icassell said:


> Maybe so, but I don't see any beer



Beer? Who said there would be beer in there?


----------



## Alex_B

hmm, you have pepsi and coke!

well, but both are not good for you anyway


----------



## MissMia

Alex_B said:


> hmm, you have pepsi and coke!



We're a divided household!


----------



## Mullen

Now I do feel limited by not having anything wider than 50mm. Can barely even take a picture of my fridge. 

Oh well, here it is. You can get a general idea of what's in there..


----------



## LWW

MissMia said:


> LWW: A fridge next to the TV - Brilliant!
> 
> Here's mine. I think it's all liquids! :lmao:


Actually it's next to my chair.

Who wants to walk across the room.

LWW


----------



## Jon_Are

C'mon, we can't be done with the fridges already !


----------



## chantal7

Ahaha! Funny thread. I'll post mine up tomorrow


----------



## chantal7

Ok. Here we go. Family of 4.

1.





2. Door





3. Freezer


----------



## Hobbes

lmao you and your precious pizzapops xD


----------



## jeffie7

first picture is not a fridge but it does go hand and hand...












freezer is always loaded with frozen shrimp, thin cut porkchops, thin cut beef ribeye, pork belly and at least 1 type of fish, whole mackerel seems to freeze well.

Anything not bought in bulk at the asian market is bought the day of needing it. 

The GF LOVES pickles if you haven't noticed...

I love foods that are not processed, the fresher the better. Boxed food is something you wont find too often at my place. Cereal is about as far as I go with the boxed stuff. Oh, and gotta have cokes. =) thats a given.


----------



## chantal7

jeffie7 said:


> first picture is not a fridge but it does go hand and hand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freezer is always loaded with frozen shrimp, thin cut porkchops, thin cut beef ribeye, pork belly and at least 1 type of fish, whole mackerel seems to freeze well.
> 
> Anything not bought in bulk at the asian market is bought the day of needing it.
> 
> The GF LOVES pickles if you haven't noticed...
> 
> I love foods that are not processed, the fresher the better. Boxed food is something you wont find too often at my place. Cereal is about as far as I go with the boxed stuff. Oh, and gotta have cokes. =) thats a given.



Mm... I love cereal. I eat it everyday. The new Riced Krispies Cocoa flavoured ones are pretty good.



Hobbes said:


> lmao you and your precious pizzapops xD



I've actually stopped eating those - lol. They are terrible for the body. Haha nah, I just got sick of them.

Ok, so here's the "non-fridge" photo. I actually took this one a few months ago (its messy) and it was hard to get ALL the stuff in the picture. The deep freeze is not even in the picture. (uploaded it big so you can see more in detail - haha)


----------



## Jon_Are

That's a WHOLE lotta food there, Chantal; you know something we don't??

After the fridge series winds down, next up:

_What's in your drawers !?!?!?!?!

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Jon
_


----------



## chantal7

Jon_Are said:


> That's a WHOLE lotta food there, Chantal; you know something we don't??
> 
> After the fridge series winds down, next up:
> 
> _What's in your drawers !?!?!?!?!
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Jon
> _



Which drawer??? Lmao! Wow, this is gonna be fun hahaha. I might possibly know something you don't, we'll have to see about that!


----------



## Hobbes

chantal7 said:


> Mm... I love cereal. I eat it everyday. The new Riced Krispies Cocoa flavoured ones are pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> I've actually stopped eating those - lol. They are terrible for the body. Haha nah, I just got sick of them.
> 
> Ok, so here's the "non-fridge" photo. I actually took this one a few months ago (its messy) and it was hard to get ALL the stuff in the picture. The deep freeze is not even in the picture. (uploaded it big so you can see more in detail - haha)



lmao hmm since when do you care about what food is good for your body? Well I don't care probably because it seems no matter what I eat and how much I eat I barely gain any weight lmao I lose weight instead  oh well lol
so after I have moved to Canada I am so going to buy myself a few boxes of Pizzapops xD and eat junk food like everyday hahaha jk seriously though you guys do have whole alot more food there, cheaper and better too lol and thats one of the reasons why I love your country so much lmao

You know I think that freakishly huge pic of your basement is the largest photo you have ever uploaded on anywhere   and geez lol you are making me hungry 

hmm I love cereal as well but the problem is I would probably have to eat the whole box to even get some what full and satisfied xD to me cereal is nothing but snacks lmao


----------



## jeffie7

an updated fridge shot.

I'm soooooo happy that I no longer have that piece of crap fridge from the last shot.







I have stuff in there ranging from pineapple, grapefruit, chicken hearts (sulteed with veggies) some left over curry, and lots of yummy veggies. On the freezer side (not really shown) there's flank steak, pork belly, whole fish, shrimp, as with other random stuff.


P.S

BUMP to this thread.


----------



## stsinner

Jeffie, you sure have tastes that differ from our family..  Or...  That's a very adventurous fridge..  I like the bottom shelf on the door.  


As for us, we're pretty basic-pork, beef and chicken, but no "organ meats" like hearts, liver, etc, ever..  No fish..  Lots of yogurt and broccoli, cauliflower, Brussels sprouts and other veggies so that the kids develop healthy eating habits..  And, as usual, plenty of leftovers in Tupperware containers that end up in my lunch to take to work.  There for your viewing pleasure is a pot roast that we had yesterday, ready for reheating.


----------



## whit~foto

*This is really funny you made a thread "what's in your fridge" because when my husband and I were in Nashville trying to survive in the music industry we thought it would be funny to take a picture of our fridge for memory sake. Now I can share it with EVERYONE!!!!!:lmao: *


----------



## whit~foto

WOW!!! I have never seen so much food!  Nice!


----------



## whit~foto

chantal7 said:


> Mm... I love cereal. I eat it everyday. The new Riced Krispies Cocoa flavoured ones are pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> I've actually stopped eating those - lol. They are terrible for the body. Haha nah, I just got sick of them.
> 
> Ok, so here's the "non-fridge" photo. I actually took this one a few months ago (its messy) and it was hard to get ALL the stuff in the picture. The deep freeze is not even in the picture. (uploaded it big so you can see more in detail - haha)


 


WOW!!! I have never seen so much food.  Nice work  
How long did it take you to store this much food?


----------



## OnlyAGlimmer

whit~foto, that is one empty fridge!


here is our fridge ... looks like it always does beside we are short on veggies at the moment (forgot our CSA pickup this week)


----------



## chall33

Glimmer! you like eggs...haha. you have a lonesome bottle on the bottom shelf of your fridge too!






i really want to clean my fridge now...


----------



## TWoods450

glad to see several bottles of Frank Red Hot Sauce in these photos.


----------



## danjchau

-------------


----------

